# Custom Shift Boot



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Gauging interest in custom shift boots for both manuals and automatics. Please let me know if you're interested. Had a guy who produced these for my Infiniti and they were awesome! Leather, Suede, Neoprene and a few other materials along with custom stitching and stitching patterns. Example: Leather boot with Blue stitching and double stitch lines. If there is enough interest I'll pull mine apart to create a pattern and offer these to our users. 















Above is an example of the boot on a 2004 G35 automatic transmission on the right and a boot on a 2005 G35 Manual. Black perforated leather with blue stitching right and cream colored suede with leather trim. Mine was non-perforated with double red stitching. What do you all think?


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

Those look pretty sweet, but how are you going to make it work when quite a few of us have press-fit knobs?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe restitch it after slipping it over the knob. If you pull the oem one up it has a Zip tie near the reverse lockout and staples holding it to the chrome bezel/ring. I thought about it as well since I believe that same ziptie is what's tearing my boot after only 9000 miles.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Interested in one for my automatic to make it look cool like a standard car 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

To be honest, I have no idea how our shift boots are connected. There are a number of ways we could go about this. This is why I wanted to get a feel from the community before I go tearing my car a part. If I don't get enough interest I won't bother trying to figure out how the original was installed and I'll just make one that works one time. Seeing as there is some interest though, I'll take my time tearing it all a part and determine how I could design one to replace the stock boot.

With that being said, If for whatever reason, there is a Cruze at a local junk yard and you don't mind pulling the assembly (in any configuration idc) I'd like to have a second boot. I'll pay for shipping too.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Maybe for automatics we can find a way to tuck the material inter the silver u trim 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm not thinking this is going to be rocket science. To keep costs down we may have to use different methods than the manufacturer did. Also, have to keep in mind simplicity. No one wants to go rent a heavy duty stapler to try and copy the original. I'm sure we can make this work. When I get some time off this coming weekend I'll dig around a bit and see what I can come up with as far as design ideas.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> To be honest, I have no idea how our shift boots are connected.


Gently pull the ring up and you can see what's under there. Take your thumb and press on the boot where 4th would shift to and pull from there. 


ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Maybe for automatics we can find a way to tuck the material inter the silver u trim
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It was easier in my Subaru as we had a wider ring to work with and no button on shifter to depress. 




That's before I went Black and Tan and sold the interior. Manual leggys wondered how I got the auto shifter onto the manual till I explained the chrome ring had enough space to slide and hold a boot. 



Maybe you guys can sneak the boot from like an auto caddi or trail blazer or outgoing Monte Carlo. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Put me down for black leather with red stitching a la Sonic RS. .manual

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a spare full shift assembly just sitting in my storage room closet if you're interested. I already did my assembly swap.

PM me if you want it


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Would be interested in one for my automatic. It would help keep coins from falling down into shifter. Plus I think it would give it a more finished look.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Would be interested in one for my automatic. It would help keep coins from falling down into shifter. Plus I think it would give it a more finished look.


You may be able to swap the Auto silver bezel for a Manual silver bezel. You lose the lights but the cluster tells you what the shifter is doing. You just need to figure out how to go about the shifter ring as the OEM boot is stapled to the plastic ring from the outside in. I would take pictures but every time I remove it, the dip comes with it.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I would love a new one for my manual. The black "leather" wasn't well cared for by the first owner.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Psychomidgit said:


> I have a spare full shift assembly just sitting in my storage room closet if you're interested. I already did my assembly swap.
> 
> PM me if you want it


Curious - why did you swap out the assembly? To get the shift knob with the green 6, or is that version screw-on? I have 16k on my 2013 2LT but the leather shift knob is already degrading. I'd like to replace it but it's press on!


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

The green dot, which matches my interior, and just to see if my dealer was even right about the assemblies being unable to be swapped


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Is yours press on or screw on?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

rayray718 said:


> I would love a new one for my manual. The black "leather" wasn't well cared for by the first owner.


Mine started to tear in 3 months of ownership. The "leather" on the wheel where my left thumb rests by the CC cancel button is also starting to show sighs. Nothing as bad as the exact spot on my Legacy wheel. I guess if I have the Cruze as long, Camaro wheel will be on my list of things to grab.


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

Mine are both press on


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Still interested in a boot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

My old datsun had a leather cinch on it. This allowed you to slip it over the knob and then tighten it around the shifter.

similar to this...


----------

